# ISO Ravioli Filling Recipes



## Chef Munky (Jul 1, 2015)

Would anyone have a recipe for a good tasting filling?

One that doesn't require Ricotta cheese.I can't stand that stuff.It's right up there with mushrooms.Gives me the woollies..Spinach is out to.It would be an effort that I don't want to do to go to the store.

I have fresh Parm and mozzarella on hand.Fresh pork and beef.Spices.
The sauce and pasta sheets are already to go.

If you have a recipe that can let me use my new toy, that would be great.
It's going to be another hot day here again.Let's set it and forget it.Could be fun.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2015)

Munky, I knew a Nonni that used to make up her meatball recipe and us that in her raviolis. I am with you. I hate ricotta cheese. Usually you could only eat maybe five or six of her huge meat filled raviolis. I could sit there all day and just keep eating hers. I do know she would put the Parmasan or Romano cheese in her meat mixture. 

What is this new toy you have!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2015)

Butternut squash ravioli with a brown butter sage sauce. Lobster with a red bell pepper sauce. Braised beef short rib using the braising liquid as the sauce, thickened if necessary.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2015)

CraigC said:


> *Butternut squash ravioli with a brown butter sage sauce.* Lobster with a red bell pepper sauce. Braised beef short rib using the braising liquid as the sauce, thickened if necessary.


 
OMGoodness, I love that - it's one of my faves!  Sprinkled with toasted pine nuts and grated parm....YUM.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 1, 2015)

Addie said:


> What is this new toy you have!



It's the Ninja.I posted about it in the appliance section.B/C has one to.
Awesome thing.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Butternut squash ravioli with a brown butter sage sauce. Lobster with a red bell pepper sauce. Braised beef short rib using the braising liquid as the sauce, thickened if necessary.



Oh the lobster. To die for. There is a restaurant in Cambridge that makes the squash ones. I ordered them every time I went there. So good.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 1, 2015)

Gosh, you can use anything you can think of in ravioli. How about mashed potato? Or season some ground meat, don't even have to add an egg. Just fold it in. How about fresh berries, or jam? The possibilities are endless. Whatever your imagination allows you. Fried onion and egg, chopped and rolled inside the dough. Stewed cabbage. Cooked split peas. Leftover cooked meats, just grind.


----------



## di reston (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a very nice recipe for met revioli, but the filling must be made with the best and freshest ingredients. This is the Italian way of doing - no leftovers of any kind, Italian ravioli are the best!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast! Oscar Wilde


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2015)

di reston said:


> I have a very nice recipe for met revioli, but the filling must be made with the best and freshest ingredients. This is the Italian way of doing - no leftovers of any kind, Italian ravioli are the best!
> 
> di reston
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast! Oscar Wilde




Please share your recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

You could also use the "ravioli" wrappers to make pierogi. Like Charlie said, mashed potatoes. You could add cheddar cheese, or sauteed onion, or bits of bacon to the mashed.

You could also turn those same "ravioli" wrappers into pot stickers. A seasoned ground pork mixture that includes shredded napa cabbage. 

If you eat cream cheese or mascarpone, you could then make yourself a knock-off version of rangoon. 

Have fun. Just make small batches of stuff in case you don't like it. You don't want a whole pile of


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You could also use the "ravioli" wrappers to make pierogi. Like Charlie said, mashed potatoes. You could add cheddar cheese, or sauteed onion, or bits of bacon to the mashed.
> 
> You could also turn those same "ravioli" wrappers into pot stickers. A seasoned ground pork mixture that includes shredded napa cabbage.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Kreplach!

I had a friend that made them as a free or bonus meal from the leftover scraps of a pot roast and the broth made from the skin and bones of a roasted chicken.

Kreplach Recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 2, 2015)

Anything you put on the outside of pasta, you can put on the inside of pasta, IMO.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> OMGoodness, I love that - it's one of my faves! Sprinkled with toasted pine nuts and grated parm....YUM.


Can't do the pinenuts but love it with some pan-fried (in butter) sage leaves.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 2, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't forget Kreplach!
> 
> 
> 
> Kreplach Recipe | Epicurious.com




this recipe be should posted into folder "How not to make Kreplach. As an author mention about thick wrappers, "craplach".


----------



## zfranca (Jul 12, 2015)

How did ravioli originate?. Well, according to my sources, in medieval times, plates were not used. When big banquets were held a sort of flat bread, similar to what we call pita bread today, was used to hold the foods. They would collect the juices of the foods and at the end of the dinner these ‘’plates’’ were either tossed over to the dogs, or the servants would collect them and use them as a filling for their home made concoctions which would much resemble ravioli in to-day cooking. So in reality anything you can think of, could be an adequate filling, I have stated over and over that ravioli are the best recycle device ever invented.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 13, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Anything you put on the outside of pasta, you can put on the inside of pasta, IMO.


I do not agree with this one. The filling for the ravioli cannot be too runny, while what you put on top, any type of sauce,  should be.


----------

